# Today's lunch



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Got the lawn mowed and pulled out some boudin I had from rouses.

Mixed with just enough mayo to help hold together and coated in panko. Hot peanut oil for a good brownin and mixed up a little lazy quick remoulade and now for some sweet tea! All while listening to some Raulph Stanley and the rain on the tin roof.










Bad pics don't do it justice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good music & good food !


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

You had me at the Dukes mayo! You had me at dukes! Hahaah ! So few people know about dukes! Their to mayo what wright is to bacon, and conecuh to sausage! And bama to college fball! Haha RTR! GOAT!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh Yeah!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------

